# animationen mit image ready 3.0.1?



## mR.fLopPy (3. November 2001)

hi 

ich wollte fragen ob jemand zufällig weis wie man in image ready 3.0.1 (deutsch) sachen animieren kann wie z.B. schriftzüge hin und her wackeln lassen kann...

ich hab leider kA wie das geht.. möchte aber so gerne ein paar kleine effekte machen.. 

hat vielleicht jemand ein tutorial dafür.?

danke im voraus..


----------



## Sovok (3. November 2001)

was hältste davon flash dafür zu benutzen?
is die performance wahrscheinlich besser als wenn dus als gif versuchst


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. November 2001)

Ich habe zwar Image Ready 3.0 , aber ich denke, dass der Unterschied nicht allzu groß ist .

Zuerst erstellst du dein Bild in Photoshop.
Dann schreibst du deinen Text in das Bild und duplizierst die Ebene einige male. Dann verschiebst du die duplizierten ebenen jeweils um ca. 1 Pixel in verschiedene Richtungen, wenn du jedoch den Text mehr als ein Pixel bewegen willst, dann musst du mehrere duplizierte Ebenen jeweils um einen Pixel mehr verschiebene.
Spricht: Text Copy 1: 1px nach oben, 1px zur Seite ; Text Copy 2 2px nach oben, 2 px zur Seite u.s.w. .
In Image Ready erstellst du dann die Animation.
1) Öffne dein Bild in Image Ready.
2) Mache im Ebenen Fenster alle Ebenen unsichtbar, die du in deinem Frame nicht sehen möchtest.
3) Erstelle einen neuen Frame.
Das geht dann immer so weiter, und wenn du als Neuen Frame die Ebene mit dem verschobenen Text nimmst, ensteht der Wackeleffekt.

Ich habe eine Beispiel-Datei angehängt.

//Edit//
Ich habe übrigens die untere Text-Ebene immer Sichtbar gelassen, da so meiner Meinung nach der Wackeleffekt besser zur Geltung kommt.
//Edit//

AnonymerSurfer


----------



## stiffy (3. November 2001)

du kannst dir auch ma die aktionen in imageready ankucken (einfach ma n text schreiben und die aktion abspielen lassen), dann kriegste ungefähr n gefühl wie imageready gifs animiert und kannst dann deine eigenen ideen einbringen (wow hört sich des schleimig an  )


----------



## mR.fLopPy (4. November 2001)

2 Sovok: ja schon.. in flash ist das auch kein kunststück.. leider kann man flash movies nicht als userpics auf diversen seiten z.b. tutorials.de einfügen.. 


2 AnonymerSurfer: danke deine erkärung hat mir weiter geholfen.. *freu* und deine idee ist wirklich kewl.. der wackeleffekt hat somit sogar noch mehr wirkung!
(kann man eigentlich eine animation auch nur einmal abspielen..?)


2 stiffy: *g* danke werds mir merken..


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. November 2001)

Zu deiner Frage:
Ja, man kann in ImageReady die Anzahl der Wiederholungen deiner Animation/en beliebig einstellen.
Du kannst die Anzahl unten in der Animationsleiste auf dem Button ganz links einstellen.

Ich hänge ein Bild an, durch das du den Button ohne Schwierigkeiten finden solltest.

AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Arcaine (4. November 2001)

in FLash kannste auch Animationen als *.gif datei speichern ;o))

und wegen dem Image Ready hatt ja eh schon Anonymus alles erklärt *gg*


mfg Aracaine


----------



## Scalé (4. November 2001)

Is im ps forum etwas unpassend 
habs mal verschoben


----------



## mR.fLopPy (5. November 2001)

2 AnonymerSurfer: danke.. bist ne echt supa hilfe.. 
(eine frage noch: gibt es vielleicht zusatz effekte die man einbauen kann? wie z.b. das der text sich im kreis dreht oder ähnliches vielleicht?)

2 Arcaine: ehrlich..? das wusste ich gar nicht.. kewl.. *ausprobier*

2 HeadFragGer2K: sorry  ich dachte image ready gehört zu ps und deswegen auch ins ps forum.. werd nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (5. November 2001)

Meines Wissens gibt es so etwas in Image Ready nicht, solche Sachen müsstest du dann mit Frei transformieren (Strg+T) machen.
Ich meine Aber mich zu erinnern, dass es diese und ähnliche Funktionen im GIF-Animator gibt.
Genauere Informationen zu diesem Programm kann ich dir leider nicht geben, da ich es selber noch nicht benutzt habe und auch nicht weiß, woher man es bekommt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

AnonymerSurfer


----------



## mR.fLopPy (5. November 2001)

kein problem.. 
nochmals vielen dank für die hilfreichen infos..


----------



## Arcaine (5. November 2001)

also beim Image Ready funkt das ganz mit Animatioensframes die du zwischen den standbildern einfügst. wennst jezz ein Rad hast und des drehen willst kopierst die eben einfach und gibst zB 180° winkel ein um welches es sich drehen soll man sieht selber ned aber der IR erkennts. so und wenn du jezz die 2 Bild hast gehst auf Einfügen von Animationframes und bei Position gibst das hackel weg gib vielleicht 10 Frames rein und ferdisch is die geschichte. wenn es sich immer drehen soll dann halt auf unendlich bzw irgendwelche Zeiteinstlleungen eingeben wie du halt willst.


im bezug auf flash gehst einfach beim Exportieren des Filmes bei den Voreinstellungen auf .gif da kannst dann noch a bissl herum modifyen aber warum kompliziert wenns einfach auch geht ;-))


mfg Arcaine


----------



## mR.fLopPy (8. November 2001)

wahnsinn... ;-) großes danke auch an dich Arcaine


----------



## der lustige Wixi (27. November 2001)

hi!

ich interessiere mich auch für imageready - nur sind selbst die beschreibungen hier zu hoch für mich

was ist z. b. nicht verstehe:
ich habe mehrere frames
wie kann ich in einem einzelnen frame etwas verändern? jede veränderung die ich in einem frame mache wird auch in den anderen übernommen


----------



## Billy No-Mate (10. Juli 2008)

heye leute,
das mit den animationen in photoshop/imageready hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals probiert... aber ich denke ich bin einfach nur etwas blöd/blind, denn ich weiß nicht wie ich einen neuen frame erstelle.. könnte mir das kurz jemand erklären...? am besten wärs mit nem screenshot  danke schonmal


----------



## Billy No-Mate (10. Juli 2008)

kommt schon...


>wie mache ich so nen neuen frame auf? ich checks einfach net bzw. finds net....<


----------



## ink (10. Juli 2008)

Hmm, erstmal die Netiquette missachten (zweifach Nr.12 und 15) und dann auch noch drängeln.

Hast du dir mal die kleinen Icons angeschaut, die da so rumfliegen?

mfg


----------



## Billy No-Mate (10. Juli 2008)

ok, sorry... war nicht meine Absicht.

Und ja die hab ich mir schon angeguckt. Ich find das einfach nicht... obwohls wahrscheinlich total einfach ist. Also könnte es mir kurz jemand erklären....?


----------

